# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #222 (04/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (26. Februar 2019)

Es ist mal wieder soweit und deshalb herzlich willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 04/2019! 

Die neue Ausgabe liegt wie immer ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 06. März 2019, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's den Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 01. März. Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Eure konstruktive Kritik wird von der Redaktion gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (eine Stunde Schlaf muss sein), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jede einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Govego (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*

9900k auf einem z170er mainboard benutzen zu können klingt wirklich interessant.

ihr hattet einen großen test der grafikkarten für die rtx 2080ti, die 2080 und für die 2060 aber wo bleibt den der große test der rtx 2070er grafikkarten? da warte ich schn seit ein paar monaten drauf.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (1. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*

Immer noch kein RTX-2070-Roundup? Echt jetzt???


----------



## r3tr0-88 (2. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*

Männer was geht immer noch kein rtx 2070 test. wacht mal auf.


----------



## kmf (2. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*

^^ Oh man, keiner interessiert sich noch für den abartig teuren RTX-Scheiß xD  

#edit  ... *apropos f*reut euch schon mal auf eine echt starke Print 04. Ich hab's schon durch.


----------



## _ololo_ (2. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*

In PCGH 03/2019 wurde eine VRAM Speicheranalyse in 04/2019 angekündigt. Nun ist davon nichts in 04/2019. Sehr schade. 

Seite 37 in 03/2019: 


> Wer in der Oberklasse längerfristig ruckel-und texturmatschfrei spielen möchte, dem raten wir daher zu einer 8-GiByte-Grafikkarte. Je nach Budget bieten sich eine Radeon RX Vega 56/64 oder Geforce RTX 2070 an.Während Sie diese Zeilen lesen, arbeiten wir bereits an der nächsten Speicheranalyse, welche die Faktenlage 2019 beleuchtet – freuen Sie sich auf die PCGH 04/2019!


----------



## Ugh-Tech (3. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*



kmf schrieb:


> ^^ Oh man, keiner interessiert sich noch für den abartig teuren RTX-Scheiß xD



Dafür, dass sich keiner dafür interessiert, stört es offenbar genug Leser, dass das Roundup noch nicht da ist - zudem ist die RTX 2070 deutlich günstiger als  RTX 2080 (Ti), insofern ist der Satz aus meiner Sicht für die Tonne. Ja, RTX-Karten sind teuer, umso mehr rückt aus meiner Sicht die RTX 2070 in den Fokus, weil einigermaßen bezahlbar; für wen sich das Aufrüsten lohnt, wissen wir mangels Artikel leider immer noch nicht - stattdessen wird die (nach Meinung vieler Tester im Internet) "überflüssigste Karte des Jahres" (GTX 1660 Ti) näher beleuchtet...


----------



## Blackpanther156 (4. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*

Kann es sein, dass man die Vollversion nicht aktivieren kann? Wenn ich auf http://www.pcgh.de/codes gehe bekomme ich keine "The Long Journey Home" zur Auswahl.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*



Blackpanther156 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man die Vollversion nicht aktivieren kann? Wenn ich auf http://www.pcgh.de/codes gehe bekomme ich keine "The Long Journey Home" zur Auswahl.



Huch! Mein Fehler... ist nun live!


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*



_ololo_ schrieb:


> In PCGH 03/2019 wurde eine VRAM Speicheranalyse in 04/2019 angekündigt. Nun ist davon nichts in 04/2019. Sehr schade.
> 
> Seite 37 in 03/2019:



Kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe. Hatte mich auch schon drauf gefreut, aber Heft ist auch so packe voll mit interessanten Inhalten.


----------



## demage (8. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*



kmf schrieb:


> ^^ Oh man, keiner interessiert sich noch für den abartig teuren RTX-Scheiß xD



99,9% der Dinge die  und Themen die in der PCGH beschrieben sind, sind mir zu teuer und ich brauche es nicht - aber interessieren tut es mich trotzdem - bitte sprich nicht für "alle" wenn dich die RTX Modelle nicht interessieren.


----------



## Palmdale (9. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #222 haben euch gefallen?*

Also ein bissl Stirnrunzeln hatte ich bei dieser Ausgabe schon:

- Roundup 2070 fehlt noch immer 

- Einleitende Worte vom Chefredakteur: Zugegeben, im CPU Bereich hat AMD alles richtig gemacht und Intel mehr oder weniger aufgeweckt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass Intel allerdings noch immer jeden produzierten Prozessor unmittelbar verkauft und am Produktionslimit läuft, hat man hier unbestritten Konkurrenz auf Augenhöhe etabliert (und dürfte dies mit Ryzen 3000 noch weiter forcieren). Allerdings ist dies im GPU Bereich bei weitem nicht der Fall. 



> Die Chancen, dass sich AMD bei CPUs und *GPUs* längerfristig als echte Konkurrenz etabliert, standen allerdings nie besser als dieses Jahr



Ich hab bisher nie das einleitende "Logbuch" von Herrn Bayer kommentiert, doch hier muss ich wirklich fragen, in welcher Dimension denn bitte AMD sich als langfristige Konkurrenz bei GPUs etablieren könnte? Die jüngste Meldung unterstrich ja von jpr, dass man wieder in Richtung Versenkung driftet ob des leisen Aufgusses der 590er mit dem R7 Schlag ins Wasser. Navi als Sidegrade (S. 32) macht zwar Nvidia Konkurrenz, allerdings kannibalisiert man mMn eher stärker die eigenen Produkte, die ja gerade im Bereich unter 400€ stark vertreten sind. Wie richtig erwähnt muss auch Navi zunächst erst zeigen, dass es wirklich viele Dinge anders als Vega macht, denn sonst bleiben die GCN Altlasten so wie sie sind und man verkürzt technisch gesehen nur etwas den Rückstand zu einer 12nm Technologie der Konkurrenz. Attraktivität entsteht selbstverständlich aus Leistung und Preis, doch sind dann die kleineren Ableger von Turing ebenfalls am Start (2HJ 2019). 

Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass Nvidia noch bei 12nm verbliebt, einfach weil sie 7nm (noch) nicht brauchten, wird einem doch einleuchten, dass 2020 mit 7nm zu rechnen ist (Wahlweise mit Samsungs EUV oder TSMC, welche ab März 2019 auf 7nm wechseln, beide Gerüchte ähnlich auf PCGH). Extrapoliert man also Turing in 7nm (= Ampere), sehe ich da nicht wirklich den Punkt von Herrn Bayer, man wäre langfristig konkurrenzfähig, weder Leistung oder Leistungsaufnahme. Der High-End Navi fällt nämlich dann mit Release von 7nm Turing zusammen. Ausgehend vom Kostenpunkt der R7 ist wie von Herrn Vogel richtig angemerkt AMD keinen Deut günstiger und nutzt das breite Kostenfahrwasser von Turing, um eben jene technische Designstudie R7 zu veröffentlichen. Konkurrenz würde ich persönlich ab 2020ff mit defacto unlimitiertem Budget höchstens Intel im GPU Bereich zugestehen.  Nicht falsch verstehen, ich heiße Konkurrenz willkommen, aber den Quote vom Chefredakteur eines Hardware-Magazins hätte ich doch gerne etwas näher erläutert.

- Store Wars (Steam vs. Epic) ab S. 112

Hier muss ich widersprechen, denn lapidar zu sagen, es wäre legitim, "Konkurrenz" mit Exklusivität zu erreichen hat mMn nicht verstanden, was Konkurrenz eigentlich bedeutet. Biete ich etwas exklusiv an, kann ich mir Vergleiche zwischen den Stores sparen, denn es gibt das Spiel ja nur bei Epic. So gesehen möchte Epic gerade NICHT in Konkurrenz zu Steam treten, sondern kauft mit Fortnite Millionen Entwickler (die dann zusätzlich zu feige sind, zu sagen, dass es ihnen ums Geld ging). Die Eingangs erwähnte Fragestellung "Und natürlich: Was bedeutet das für den (zukünftigen) Kunden?" wird nicht beantwortet, im Gegensatz wird in den Raum geworfen, Epic "...nutzt nämlich die gleichen Methoden und Geschäftspraktiken wie Steam". Ja? Welche denn? Harter Tobak, den man dann wenigstens erläutern sollte. Im Gegensatz geht man mit den Daten wie erwähnt im Rahmen der DSGVO fahrlässig um und hat hanebüchene Registrierungsmethoden ohne Verifikation (da vertrau ich mal mehr auf Steam Guard).

Nein, Potential hat der Epic Store erst dann, wenn es dem Kunden entweder einen finanziellen Anreiz bietet, indem man die Spiele im Gegensatz zu Steam günstiger bekommt (witzigerweise hat ja Ubisoft gerade davon profitiert, dass Division 2 in uplay selbst sehr großen Absatz fand und NICHT bei epic) oder einen Nutzervorteil bietet in Sachen Service. Von letzterem ist Epic aber meilenweit entfernt bei gleichzeitig aktiver Entmündigung des Spielers in Sachen Reviews, weshalb der Store für mich vorerst außen vor bleibt. Mal sehen, wie lang man sich das bei rückläufigen Fortnite noch leisten kann und will und wann man gedenkt, tatsächlich in Konkurrenz mit Steam zu treten. Bis dahin empfehle ich der Redaktion die Recherche, was Konkurrenz eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## Homerclon (10. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #222 haben euch gefallen?*

_Bzgl. "So rechnen Computer"_:
Ist da in der Darstellung auf Seite 72, bei den negativen Binär-Zahlen nicht etwas durcheinander geraten, oder hab ich etwas missverstanden?

In der Darstellung steht folgendes:
-4 = 1100 || (Komplementär-Darstellung, erste Zahl, obere Rechnung)
-1 = 1111 || (Komplementär-Darstellung, erstes Ergebnis & zweite Zahl in unteren Rechnung)
-5 = 1011 || (Komplementär-Darstellung, erste Zahl, untere Rechnung)
-6 = 1010 || (Komplementär-Darstellung, zweites Ergebnis)
-7 = 1001 || (Komplement-Überlauf, Ergebnis)

Das -4 entsprecht dem, wie ich es verstanden hatte. Die erste 1 steht dafür das es eine negative Zahl ist, die zweite 1 für die 4.
Aber bei den anderen vier Zahlen passt das weder zur -4 noch zu den positiven Zahlen. So wie ich die Binärzahlen verstanden habe, müssten diese wie folgt lauten:
-1 = 1001
-5 = 1101
-6 = 1110
-7 = 1111

Demnach wären zudem:
1011 = -3
1010 = -2


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #222 haben euch gefallen?*

In deiner Betrachtung fehlt die Umkehr, also das eigentlich Komplement. Das Rad auf S.71 stellt es etwas übersichtlicher dar:
"?111" wäre tatsächlich "7" und "1111" dann "-7", wenn man die erste Stelle einfach nur als Vorzeichen nimmt. Zusätzlich werden aber alle Bits umgekippt und eine 1 addiert. Das heißt "1111" - 1 ist dann 1110, umgekehert ergibt 0001 als positives Gegenstück. Bei "-4" geht die Betrachtung ohne umkippen nur zufällig auf, weil die "4" genau die Mitte zwischen "1" und "7" steht. "1100" ist aber trotzdem nicht eine Kombination aus "1" = "-" und "100" = "4", sondern man muss wiederum 1 absziehen (=>1011) und alle Bits umkeheren (=> 0100), um den gleichen Zahlwert mit umgekehrtem Vorzeichen zu erhalten.

Von "6" nach "-6" als Beispiel zu selbst überprüfen: "0110" =umkehren=> "1001" =+1=> "1010". Nicht 1110. Das fände ich zwar auch intuitiver, aber es zählt und rechnet sich mit Transistoren nicht so bequem.


----------



## Homerclon (11. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #222 haben euch gefallen?*

Das Rad hatte ich mir nicht genauer angesehen, damit* hätte ich es mir selbst beantworten können. d'oh!

EDIT: * Und dem nochmal _aufmerksamen_ Lesen des Abschnittes "Tatsächliche Darstellung von Binärzahlen - das Komplement",


----------



## kmf (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Dafür, dass sich keiner dafür interessiert, stört es offenbar genug Leser, dass das Roundup noch nicht da ist - zudem ist die RTX 2070 deutlich günstiger als  RTX 2080 (Ti), insofern ist der Satz aus meiner Sicht für die Tonne. Ja, RTX-Karten sind teuer, umso mehr rückt aus meiner Sicht die RTX 2070 in den Fokus, weil einigermaßen bezahlbar; für wen sich das Aufrüsten lohnt, wissen wir mangels Artikel leider immer noch nicht - stattdessen wird die (nach Meinung vieler Tester im Internet) "überflüssigste Karte des Jahres" (GTX 1660 Ti) näher beleuchtet...





demage schrieb:


> 99,9% der Dinge die  und Themen die in der PCGH beschrieben sind, sind mir zu teuer und ich brauche es nicht - aber interessieren tut es mich trotzdem - bitte sprich nicht für "alle" wenn dich die RTX Modelle nicht interessieren.



Sorry ich wollte hier niemandem zu nahe treten - mein Posting war eher als Joke gedacht.
Aber durch Touring hat sich bei Nvidia mittlerweile die Gamingsparte fast halbiert. Also ist nicht nur für mich diese Produktreihe uninteressant sondern auch noch für 2..3 Leute mehr.


----------



## Thorsten73 (25. März 2019)

Hallo, ich dachte mich tritt ein Pferd als ich heute den Briefkasten geoeffnet hatte. Warum wird meine heilige PC-Games nicht mehr in einer Kunststofffolie versendet??? Man kann es auch uebertreiben mit dem Umweltschutz!! Folien landen bei mir immer im Recyclingsack wo sie auch hingehoeren.

Und dazu dann noch der Adresseaufkleber direkt unten ueber den Inhaltsueberschriften!!! Da kann ich mir ja nen Abo sparen und die Zeitschrift im Kiosk kaufen dort kann man wenigstends noch einwenig nach Zustand des Zeitschrift aussortieren.

Mfg
Thorsten


----------



## DaxTrose (30. März 2019)

Genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Total geknickt und eingerissen! Dann hole ich sie mir lieber am Kiosk! Wenn das so bleibt, wird das Abo gekündigt! Wer hat sich das denn einfallen lassen? 



Thorsten73 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich dachte mich tritt ein Pferd als ich heute den Briefkasten geoeffnet hatte. Warum wird meine heilige PC-Games nicht mehr in einer Kunststofffolie versendet??? Man kann es auch uebertreiben mit dem Umweltschutz!! Folien landen bei mir immer im Recyclingsack wo sie auch hingehoeren.
> 
> Und dazu dann noch der Adresseaufkleber direkt unten ueber den Inhaltsueberschriften!!! Da kann ich mir ja nen Abo sparen und die Zeitschrift im Kiosk kaufen dort kann man wenigstends noch einwenig nach Zustand des Zeitschrift aussortieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homerclon (30. März 2019)

Knicke und Risse hat meine nicht, ich hab nur bedenken das es nun auch bei den Abonnenten-Ausgaben zu gestohlenen Vollversion-Codes kommt.


----------



## hajuev (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: PCGH 04/2019 (#222): Aufrüsten - Fit für 2019? Technik hinter DLSS im Praxistest, Radeon VII und GTX 1660 Ti, Coffee Lake auf Z170 nutzen, Billig-RAM u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Long Journey Home*

Bevor ihr die Umfrage schließt, bitte nicht vergessen, sie wieder aus dem Versteck zu holen


----------

